# First Snowfall ! (heavy)



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, The first day it snowed out here, i had to take photos ! 
Lol, Now it just keeps coming and going and coming and going, So Enjoy the photos  


















































































































Continued:


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

: 



































Playing With The Kitties:
















































END


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

D'awww! They don't look thrilled about the snow, do they? Hehehe


This is the "horsey mom" coming out in me, but that buckskin/dun's halter doesn't fit, I'd hate for him to get hurt because of an ill-fitting halter  Just a friendly suggestion for you!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> D'awww! They don't look thrilled about the snow, do they? Hehehe
> 
> 
> This is the "horsey mom" coming out in me, but that buckskin/dun's halter doesn't fit, I'd hate for him to get hurt because of an ill-fitting halter  Just a friendly suggestion for you!



yes i've noticed its abit loose, ill have to readjust it for her, 
But she is turned out now without a halter, so for now it is fine, but ill get to readjusting it asap  
Plus i accidentally put it on twisted, Forgot to fix it


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely! I meant no offence, just wanted to mention it!

We finally got snow that stuck on the ground.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Absolutely! I meant no offence, just wanted to mention it!
> 
> We finally got snow that stuck on the ground.



Lol dont worry i wont take it as an offence, just looking out for the best interest of the horses  it was a minor mistake that happened,  I felt abit ashamed about it lol ! 

Oh lucky  i was sitting by the window and was like ' you know, i wish if it snowed, it would stay, and if its not going to, STOP SNOWING AND GOING AWAY, than just stop snowing lol, because its making the horses area soooo MUDDY, i really really dislike it.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

AWESOME pics! And i love the pics with the kitties too!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Brrrr, making me chilly looking at those pics! Snow makes for beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Definitely dont miss that white stuff LOL..i haven't seen snow in about 3 years since we moved to the south! It was in the 90's still until yesterday then it got a bit cooler so brrrrr for you LOL


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL, Yeah ! 
Its annoying me atm, but its so pretty to watch  
It also makes WONDERFUL photographs.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww lovely pictures! I wish we had snow....hopefully in the next month and half we'll get a bit. your horses are very cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

thank you  ^


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

the most snow i have ever seen on the ground here is about 4 inches, and it lasted a day, would prob freeze to death over there, i would have rugged all the horses double time but yours are prob well used to it and im a huge softie


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> the most snow i have ever seen on the ground here is about 4 inches, and it lasted a day, would prob freeze to death over there, i would have rugged all the horses double time but yours are prob well used to it and im a huge softie


Lol oh my ! 
yes over here it gets pretty cold, 
Most of the wind comes from the north though, but oh well. 
marshy and pepper are used to it, but its the colts first winter !


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

they dont look like they have winter coats yet. we dont turnout our horses unless they are in leather or breakaway halters. otherwise its dangerous.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> they dont look like they have winter coats yet. we dont turnout our horses unless they are in leather or breakaway halters. otherwise its dangerous.


No they are still growing in, our snow comes abit early and melts and does that repeaditly. 

We dont either, i know the possibilitys. 
as i mentioned they are not turned out with halters anymore. 
Dad wanted to be cautious about them running off. since they did once and so yeah. But i took them off. 
The Colts those last too need them on, still havent gotten around to buying breakaways the last set broke. 
But they need it because they are hard to handle when we need to handle them.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

We don't usually get much snow.  But this year all my horses put their coats on really early, so I think we may be in for a hard winter.....kinda worried.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Eeek! Snow, I love it! Your horses are gorgeous and those kittens are just too adorable!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwww...I miss snow...and it's not even technically winter yet!!Lol!!! That's a 'former' Minnesotan for ya!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous photos!!! We're suppose to be getting snow tonight too.  I'm just not ready for winter yet. <cry>


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, snow already! I think we are supposed to get a mix of rain and snow over the weekend. Great pics, I love the pics with the barn kitties!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am from Central PA and on the news they were talking about possible snow flurries for the weekend here .....I am not ready for winter , the wind here has been horrible making for some very frisky 4 leggers !

I love the horse with the kittens ,that is adorable !


----------

